# Northern Praying Mantis Kung Fu



## Buggy (Aug 12, 2007)

Pretty awsome display of Northern Praying Mantis Kung Fu forms, thought I'd share.

Enjoy!

edit- might help if I actually add a link, lol


----------



## Phantom (Aug 12, 2007)

Very cool, thanks for the link.


----------



## Buggy (Aug 12, 2007)

np, heres another one I really like


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 20, 2007)

I like the southern kung fu one. They are slaps and all that stuff, but in part two, you could see the power behind them. If those hit your head for real, you would get knocked out/die.

Part 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0wRqR9J8WA

Part 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlInJFHw5mQ

Extremely fast.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 20, 2007)

Kinda cool but I believe in using both arms and legs in fighting.


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 20, 2007)

Lol, they do use their legs! occasionally....


----------



## Tuomasi (Aug 29, 2007)

I studies Wushu (Chinese Martial Arts) and the link asdsdf posted is not real Southern Mantis style. It's a Mcdojo (One that teaches fake stuff) It may work, but that's not what the style is like. I learnt Southern Mantis at a temple in Southern China (Obviously) and it's nothing like that. The Northern links posted were awesome though.


----------



## Asa (Aug 30, 2007)

Must take lots of skill, but it doesn't seem very effective in real life.


----------



## Tuomasi (Aug 30, 2007)

It just trains you to be faster, more flexible and the likes. They learn other forms and styles too, like sanda


----------



## Buggy (Sep 6, 2007)

Pretty sure those Southren Praying Mantis vids were of Henry Sue, he's certianly no McSifu and can kick the piss out of many a man. Although I'd still rather train 7 Star Mantis.

You'd be suprised how effective Kung Fu actually is in 'real life', you dont run at your opponant doing forms like in the videos I posted, that would be like a boxer running at his opponant doing push-up motions. Forms are simply a simulated battle in which you only see one person.

Kung Fu obliterates opponants defense and completely destroys them. It is however, useless for 'getting points', fights that disallow so-called 'dirty fighting', and octoganal ground humping competitions.

Heres another video, a very beautiful take on how Northern Shaolin Praying Mantis Kung Fu was created:

Supposedly, a young monk was so displeased with his Kung Fu after being defeated by his senior, that he left the temple to train on his own. During his travels he saw a Praying Mantis fighting a Cicada and was inspired. The young monk took the mantis home, and provoked it with a twig and noted how the mantis over and over again thwarted his little attacks. The Monk adapted his style thusly and went back to the temple and overwhelmed his senior in battle with his new techniques. The two of them went on to perfect the style and its substyles known as 'Northern Praying Mantis'.

Southern Praying Mantis, coincidentally, has nothing to do with the Insect at all. It was simply a name a rebel tribe used to disguise their kung fu from the government at the time.

Sorry, I read a lot


----------



## Asa (Sep 6, 2007)

> .You'd be suprised how effective Kung Fu actually is in 'real life', you dont run at your opponant doing forms like in the videos I posted, that would be like a boxer running at his opponant doing push-up motions. Forms are simply a simulated battle in which you only see one person.


In the ultimate fighting championships, the kung fu guys didn't do the best :idea:


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 6, 2007)

> In the ultimate fighting championships, the kung fu guys didn't do the best :idea:


My theory is that no one style is "the best". A given style can be very effective against another given style but nearly useless against yet another given style.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 6, 2007)

> Heres another video, a very beautiful take on how Northern Shaolin Praying Mantis Kung Fu was created:


I just watched this yesterday! What a coincidence. :shock:


----------



## Asa (Sep 6, 2007)

> > In the ultimate fighting championships, the kung fu guys didn't do the best :idea:
> 
> 
> My theory is that no one style is "the best". A given style can be very effective against another given style but nearly useless against yet another given style.


Perhaps I should have phrased that differently, they didn't get one win. They were all knocked out or submissioned in the 1st or 2nd round.


----------



## Buggy (Sep 6, 2007)

Kung Fu isnt ment for the Octagon, like I said. Show me a fight where a shaolin monk is allowed to rip his opponants throat out etc. Kung Fu uses a lot of 'dirty' tactics and as you pointed out, doesnt do so well on the ground.

Hard shots to the back of the neck (best way to defend against a shoot-type figher) are a great way to kill someone, and completely illegal in UFC.


----------



## Buggy (Sep 6, 2007)

> Perhaps I should have phrased that differently, they didn't get one win. They were all knocked out or submissioned in the 1st or 2nd round.


This isnt true either, I'm pretty sure it was UFC #6 that was won by Northern Praying Mantis Kung Fu.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 6, 2007)

> Kung Fu isnt ment for the Octagon, like I said. Show me a fight where a shaolin monk is allowed to rip his opponants throat out etc. Kung Fu uses a lot of 'dirty' tactics and as you pointed out, doesnt do so well on the ground.Hard shots to the back of the neck (best way to defend against a shoot-type figher) are a great way to kill someone, and completely illegal in UFC.


Show me a Shaolin monk that is willing to rip out any throat! Shaolin (for those who dont know) are Chen (zen in japanese) Buddhist and it is completely against our religion to kill or even shed blood. Thats why there re so many forms of the staff and other blunt objects.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 6, 2007)

> > > In the ultimate fighting championships, the kung fu guys didn't do the best :idea:
> >
> >
> > My theory is that no one style is "the best". A given style can be very effective against another given style but nearly useless against yet another given style.
> ...


Oh I see now. Umm... maybe the actual competitors were just having a bad day? I don't know.


----------



## Asa (Sep 6, 2007)

> > Perhaps I should have phrased that differently, they didn't get one win. They were all knocked out or submissioned in the 1st or 2nd round.
> 
> 
> This isnt true either, I'm pretty sure it was UFC #6 that was won by Northern Praying Mantis Kung Fu.


Perhaps we are talking about a different thing? :?


----------



## Buggy (Sep 7, 2007)

> Perhaps we are talking about a different thing? :?


Nope, I cant recall if it was UFC #6, but one of the earlier UFC (when they actually had different styles instead of all JBB/Shoot.)

You're right though, shoot-fighting is effective vs. Kung Fu.



> Show me a Shaolin monk that is willing to rip out any throat! Shaolin (for those who dont know) are Chen (zen in japanese) Buddhist and it is completely against our religion to kill or even shed blood. Thats why there re so many forms of the staff and other blunt objects.


In self-defense, of course  Another good point though supporting the fact that the truest masters wouldnt even consider ever entering a UFC.


----------



## Asa (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe you're right Buggy, my memory is fading...


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 8, 2007)

> > Perhaps we are talking about a different thing? :?
> 
> 
> Nope, I cant recall if it was UFC #6, but one of the earlier UFC (when they actually had different styles instead of all JBB/Shoot.)
> ...


I'd actually like to debate (not fight or bicker) that. I mean the last part i completely agree with.

But even thought they _could_ rip out a throat, i doubt it would ever happen for any purpose. thats why the shaolin are so famous (other than the traing methods and medicenes). They practice violence to be peaceful


----------



## Shadow Mantis (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm actually just beginning to learn Seven Star Praying Mantis Kung Fu. This is my second "formal" martial art that I've taken up (I've also done American Kenpo Karate). Although some of the techniques are not necessarily attacks you would use on the street, they still have practical uses in training and conditioning your body. It's about time someone posted about kung fu!


----------

